

Please help find Filip Novonty, he's hitchhiking in Japan, last seen April 20th - pixdamix

Please help us find our friend Filip Novotny!<p>He&#x27;s from Czech Republic, he is on a hitchhiking trip, see his Facebook page: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.facebook.com&#x2F;takemeeast&lt;p&gt;When he last contacted his friends he was somewhere around the Tokyo university of arts.<p>If you have any information or have seen him, please contact Orianne at dorgadria@gmail.com<p>Thank you very much!<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.reddit.com&#x2F;r&#x2F;japan&#x2F;comments&#x2F;23v0sb&#x2F;please_help_find_my_friend_filip_novonty_hes&#x2F;<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.reddit.com&#x2F;r&#x2F;Tokyo&#x2F;comments&#x2F;23uzmj&#x2F;please_help_find_my_friend_filip_novonty_hes&#x2F;
======
bluejellybean
Like the other guy said on reddit. He's hitch-hiking. Relax, he probably just
hit somewhere on the country side without wifi.

~~~
jpatokal
Actually, per the Facebook page, he's been arrested in Tokyo.

